
Musical Chord Progression Arpeggiator - ent101
https://www.outpan.com/app/3ef086df04/musical-chord-progression-arpeggiator
======
tholman
This is straight up lifted from this demo -
[https://codepen.io/jakealbaugh/pen/qNrZyw](https://codepen.io/jakealbaugh/pen/qNrZyw)
(previous HN convo -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13273901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13273901))

Actually, this whole site is pretty strange. Lots of code and open source
projects just kinda copied into an app library.

~~~
master-litty
The website claims it's a monetization method for projects:
[https://www.outpan.com/developers](https://www.outpan.com/developers)

Not trying to be overly cynical, but I don't know how true that is. It's still
possible this was lifted without the creator's consent.

~~~
jacquesm
If you click on the 'i' at the bottom right it shows this dialogue:

"Musical Chord Progression Arpeggiator by LetsPlayAGame A quick way to sketch
out musical chord progressions.

Copyright (c) 2019 by Jake Albaugh

Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy
of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal
in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights
to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell
copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is
furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in all
copies or substantial portions of the Software.

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR
IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,
FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE
AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER
LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM,
OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE
SOFTWARE."

So that looks to be mostly in the clear, but it would be nice to know if the
uploader really is the creator.

------
jacquesm
That's a beautiful tool. I should collect and organize all my music links from
the past six months or so there are all kinds of very nice tools out there.

For instance this one:

[http://www.brandlew.com/keyboard/keys.htm](http://www.brandlew.com/keyboard/keys.htm)

~~~
ent101
Thank you, looks great and it's open source too! This is another favorite of
mine: [https://grunfy.com/scaler.html](https://grunfy.com/scaler.html)

------
braindongle
Great work, Jake Albaugh. Needs one critical revision, though: I, V, VI, IV in
major MUST NOT be allowed!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOlDewpCfZQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOlDewpCfZQ)

------
jay-anderson
Pretty neat. It'd be nice to be able to choose more chords. For instance with
some inversions the voice leading can be improved. Also it'd allow for using
secondary dominant and other chords with non-scale notes.

------
pierrec
Pretty cool, though it seems there are many common progressions that it can't
make, as it forces you to choose a single scale for everything (the block
titled "mode" should really say "scale"). For example, minor progressions
rarely stick to a single scale like this tool requires.

With that said, you can still make a wealth of cool progressions in a single
scale, and the limitation is interesting to work with.

~~~
nighthawk454
Perhaps "scale" should be its own block. The first 7 modes listed are in fact
modes of the same scale so the name is fitting. But "Melodic" and "Harmonic"
are their own scales, each with a corresponding set of 7 modes.

It would be cool to select modes of those scales as well. For example Phrygian
Dominant (mode of Harmonic minor) is very common in a lot of metal music, some
classical, Eastern European, etc.

As an aside, the line visual for the arpeggio styles is really cool! It would
be neat to select different arpeggios for each chord and see the whole
progression drawn out as a line.

------
adamnemecek
I'm launching an IDE for music composition soon
[http://ngrid.io](http://ngrid.io)

~~~
natecavanaugh
Everything on there sounds pretty interesting, especially if it can deliver
the goods :) I signed up to be notified, but is there a rough idea of when
you’re planning to launch?

